# Do you feel passionate about anything?



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Specifically, is there a hobby or interest that you dedicate more time and energy to mastering or enjoying?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was really passionate about powerlifting. After hurting my hip in 2019 and reinjuring it every time I try to start lifting heavy again it's really hurt my enjoyment of it. Right now I'm kind of just going through the motions losing some weight and focusing on staying in shape. If I could lift heavy for a couple months without getting hurt I think I'd find my passion for it again. 

Been gaming more lately and spending more time and money on my car hobby. Wife and I thought about joining a local car club, but it's mostly way older people.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

No hobby or interest. I spend more time and energy on mastering an understanding of Quantum and Computers. So I can understand what this place is. The people keep calling this place a Matrix.

I put more time and energy into Quantum and Computers than my College, because of my environment.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My therapist called me a jack of all trades because my interest jumps around a lot. The one constant has been meditation though. You can always pursue your passion but I was talking to my friend who's in a band and we were talking about writing lyrics. One thing I've learned is passion, even for things you're passionate about, tends to come and go, you can't really force it, just ride the wave when it's there.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Things I've wasted my time on include: writing, drawing, web design, programming, modding, literature, philosophy, comparative religion, occultism, psychology, sexology, neuroscience, genetics, immunology, biology, evolutionary theory, paleontology, anthropology, archeology, history, French, mathematics, logic, feminism, and political science.

I'd really like to learn everything. Which is inconvenient when you're borderline disabled like I am, read horrifically slowly, and can't remember most of what you've learned. I've spent my entire life reading and learning on my own time and I'm still behind people less than half my age who put in less than half the effort. I wish I was passionate about something matching my capabilities. Like folding laundry.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> My therapist called me a jack of all trades because my interest jumps around a lot. The one constant has been meditation though. You can always pursue your passion but I was talking to my friend who's in a band and we were talking about writing lyrics. *One thing I've learned is passion, even for things you're passionate about, tends to come and go, you can't really force it, just ride the wave when it's there.*


That's exactly what I've found. I've been passionate about rare books for a long time - but it comes and goes. Sometimes I'm really into it - like when I come across a really exciting book or item on ebay etc, and then I'll have a rest for a while. I still get a huge amount of enjoyment out of them though.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

My main hobbies are music (just listening to and reading about it, no aptitude for playing it at all), photography and hiking. I would also like to get more into trail running. Very passionate about the outdoors, conservationism, environmentalism. Also politically passionate about anti-authoritarianism and pro-democracy movements.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have the patience to master anything. I don't have the money to really have hobbies. So I basically just youtube every hobby or interest I have even vaguely ever entertained just to kill time.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, not really


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not really, my answer is more complicated than that though but I guess I don't feel like expanding right now.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Other than video games? No. and I'm not really a "master" at games I play.

I have interests such as writing, music, acting et cetera but I've never really put in an inordinate amount of time into them before to "master" them.

I don't really feel heavily passionate about much of anything though.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes but I have two problems.

1) when I’m in public I can’t focus on anything because my hatred of people just disables me. It’s all I can do to not scream.

2) when I’m alone, I’m so relieved that I just lay down and imagine what my life would be like if I weren’t so antisocial.

Hard to work on things you’re passionate about when you are completely absorbed in your own issues.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Certainly in my 20s, you could say salsa dancing became my passion, for a variety of reasons including it being part of my social anxiety improvement. Wouldn't say I mastered it - because there's always room to improve, but also because I reached a level I was comfortable with, having then decided to focus my energy towards other aspects of my life.

Currently, I'm putting a lot of focus and energy into building my wealth (outside of my 9-5 job) and so if you'd want to count that "drive" as "passion" then feel free to do so.

Funny enough, I'd also include helping people in the social anxiety community as being somewhat of a passion. How successful it's been is another matter but whenever I feel I can potentially help someone improve their lives it certainly gets me motivated.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Not really. The only thing Im passionate about are my dogs. They are my life. The cutest little things to ever exist. I do wish I could find something I'm passionate about to keep myself busy. I really just want to live. Get out and go places with a special someone. I just want a simple life really. I do enjoy reading if it's a really good book like the one I'm reading right now. But I almost force myself to read just to give me something to do. I could scroll tiktok and instagram for forever if I let myself but that's not a real hobby.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

As far as hobbies, computers in general. I'm not a master of computing, but they are something that I enjoy tremendously. The web in general doesn't really fill me with passion anymore, but I still do enjoy tinkering around with computers, even if there were no internet I would still be playing around on a computer. I'm not a very competitive person, so I don't really push myself to stand above others. I'm not really interested in attaining a master level of knowledge, I just like them because they entertain me. I'm more interested in the software that runs on them, although for retro computers the hardware is fun too. As far as having the latest hardware, knowing everything there is to a perfect computer, I am just not as interested. I can have just as much fun goofing around with a 30 year old computer as I do on the laptop I am currently using.

I think what I like most about computers, is getting them to run in such a way as I want them to. For older computers, I really enjoy getting them to do things they were never designed to do. Like, for my old Amiga, it was fun setting up the GUI to look just right, then getting it to work properly over a wireless connection which required just the right drivers, then configuring them properly. I also like to dabble with emulating older operating systems, and messing about with them for hours on end even though they serve no practical purpose. I even enjoy programming, I like the challenge, not that I am particularly good at it. I'm actually kind of a rubbish programmer, to the point that I feel uncomfortable calling myself a programmer - I am just a hobbyist, but it doesn't stop me from enjoying myself. For me, that kind of stuff is entertaining and has been for decades now.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I do, I like to exercise, workout, nutrition topics in a holistic approach


----------



## steely_dan (May 1, 2021)

Music.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

not anymore no


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No 

I enjoy things but nothing to where it makes my eyes light up


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, I do before I wfh, but at the moment, I am stagnant (well that is what I feel)...I am into quality assessment and process improvements. I don't know but I love doing them. It is a bit tedious but I find it fulfilling. And another thing is dance - this is my first love. But as I said, I am a bit stagnant right now. Maybe because there are priorities things to consider.


----------



## Kelly in the UK (May 9, 2021)

Gardening and walking - being out in the fresh air does wonders when I'm having days where I'm feeling down about things. It helps when the sun is out though  dull grey days aren't quite as effective. I'm also love my cat Jazz, she's my only company when I get home from work.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Collecting an outdated music format


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Omni-slash said:


> Collecting an outdated music format


 That's cool. Which one?

It's pretty strange feeling to me that CD is an outdated format now. I spent most of my early life dreaming of the day when I could finally afford a CD player.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's cool. Which one?
> 
> It's pretty strange feeling to me that CD is an outdated format now. I spent most of my early life dreaming of the day when I could finally afford a CD player.


I have a lot of CDs too, but it's mostly vinyl. And yeah, there's something about owning a piece of music you really like physically. There's been a resurgence of it now though thanks to hipsters, which I'm grateful for. No stores nearby I can visit so all bought on the internet, unfortunately. Sites like Discogs make it really easy to waste all my money.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing for me unless you count arguing about news and politics for hours on end on news websites??? Not really fun or particularly healthy but its a time waster and since no one in real life agrees with or wants to listen to my views and opinions on things, it is a way for me to vent and to find like minded (and some not like minded) people as well. One issue in particular I am super passionate about and not afraid to defend to my view on it.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel very passionate about creative writing and collecting records, which I started a few years ago. There are so many records I want to own at this point, but I know I can only buy records a little bit each time. music is one thing I doubt I could live without. I'm always listening to music. Everyday. Creative Writing is my outlet because it helps me explain how I feel inside and I like writing about new topics or finding things to write about.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I really feel this is where the depression comes in for me. I remember saying to the Dr before I was put back on my anti-depressants that I have to make myself do things- if you really enjoy some thing you shouldn't have to make yourself do it. I just have a hard time relaxing aswell.


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

music

__
https://soundcloud.com/end_of_summermusic%2Fthe-feels


__
https://soundcloud.com/end_of_summermusic%2Fthe-fruitless-haze-of-dead-trees


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

No. I have no passions. Everything is a chore to do.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

nope why bother being passionate about anything when i'm so lonely


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't have the patience to master anything. I don't have the money to really have hobbies. So I basically just youtube every hobby or interest I have even vaguely ever entertained just to kill time.


Still this. It's impossible to really get excited about anything when you can't actually do it. In the US (especially) every hobby is expensive and either requires a huge initial investment or if you cheap out, you can get in on the ground level and stay there forever because you never could afford to go any higher and never will be able to.

Essentially, everything in an economy like this is designed explicitly to take your money and give you just a little taste of what you wanted and then take more of your money. Forever.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Still this. It's impossible to really get excited about anything when you can't actually do it. In the US (especially) every hoppy is expensive and either requires a huge initial investment or if you cheap out, you can get in on the ground level and stay there forever because you never could afford to go any higher and never will be able to.
> 
> Essentially, everything in an economy like this is designed explicitly to take your money and give you just a little taste of what you wanted and then take more of your money. Forever.



Pretty much. I've been noticing games on the Playstation store that are $99 and even like $119 for PS5 pre-orders. Pretty ridiculous for games. I thought $60 was pretty high. And now the games have DLC and in game transactions on top of that. And the price of controllers now too is crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Pretty much. I've been noticing games on the Playstation store that are $99 and even like $119 for PS5 pre-orders. Pretty ridiculous for games. I thought $60 was pretty high. And now the games have DLC and in game transactions on top of that. And the price of controllers now too is crazy.


 Yeah. I don't do games anymore but back in the late 80s and early 90s I did get into the console games a bit. But it was hard enough for me to justify the price when when it was one price for one game and you could play it forever (or at least until it stopped working). I remember getting into a massive argument with my mother when I asked for a Sega Genesis for my birthday. I did eventually get it but I never got any more games for it than what it came with. When I heard people were paying through the nose for games and then paying more to play them I was baffled by the fact that people just accept this.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Helping others. It's what drives me to strive for success every day. Whether it's helping family and friends with problems, volunteering to help those in need, or eventually earning a decent salary and giving some to charity, I feel fulfilled knowing that I can use my time, energy, money and skills to help others. Even when I'm not feeling great, being able to serve others and put a smile on their face is incredibly powerful x


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

I love watching medieval and sci-fi movies. Love to read movie reviews. And love to read and watch about travel.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Not a thing, the things I do only serve the purpose of killing time


----------



## Yvonnie (Aug 26, 2021)

Well this is a good thread for me to breathe through, hehehe. Yeah, there is still a thing or two that keeps me fueled. One is reading and the other is sketching. It is a de-stressor for me.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Antagonizing people.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

It's kind of a fluid thing, currently it's depressing poetry written by people who've been dead 100 years.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Eh not really


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

I am finding it's harder to get passionate about things the older I get.


----------



## GaryBuseySmile (Sep 7, 2021)

Comics. In this moment I'm specifically obsessed with a Korean comic universe called "Superstring" by Y-Lab. If anyone has a Webtoon account some of the relevant comics are translated into English on there, and I think a couple other languages as well.


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm passionate about quite a number of things. But recently I've been really into architecture and urban planning. I have always been emotionally affected by buildings and cities/towns. When I go into Glasgow, I notice a change in how I feel. Like most people, I never really considered why. But there's a lot of conscious planning that has gone into everything, and some things have been done very well, while others have been disastrous. I like to think about what a good city would look like and what sort of buildings I like. It makes a real difference to people's mental health to be in a nice built environment.


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

No,nothing interests me anymore.


----------



## RichieRichR (Oct 23, 2021)

Personally, I am very much attracted to web-design. I don't think it's a bad hobby. I really want to start earning money in it.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm very passionate about art and animation, it's honestly the only thing that really makes me happy atm. I kinda came to the realization that I'm not going to reach a professional level unless I buckle down and find help for my anxiety and depression. It's a hell of a motivator. 😅


----------



## Gew (Dec 27, 2020)

I love trains, cars, bicycles, and computers.
Also, chocolate. I'm passionate about it.


----------



## fatc (Nov 21, 2021)

Yeah sometimes. Sometimes It's hard to even get out of the bed


----------



## Talkbarelythinkmuch (Dec 11, 2021)

donistired said:


> Specifically, is there a hobby or interest that you dedicate more time and energy to mastering or enjoying?


I looove playing piano!! And other than that, I like staying fit. Going to the gym


----------

